# How do I get the free tubro tax from lyft?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I forget!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I guess it's not free and you just click on it while signed in on the website online for a 25% discount.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

yea used to be free but not anymore. just a % discount


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a 50% discount....maybe cause I'm Platinum? I dunno.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They really know how to sucker you in. First it's free then they charge tons of money a few years later.


----------

